# Blu-ray player & Blu-ray writer ?



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

I am buying a new computer and I have a choice of 3 optical drives,

1. LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive 
2. Blu-ray player & Lightscribe SuperMulti DVD burner 
3. Blu-ray writer & Lightscribe SuperMulti DVD burner 

My question is the differences between the 3 choices pros & cons.. Thanks !


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

patric333 said:


> I am buying a new computer and I have a choice of 3 optical drives,
> 
> 1. LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive


Will burn and read CDs and DVDs. Will not read or write Blu-ray disks. 


patric333 said:


> 2. Blu-ray player & Lightscribe SuperMulti DVD burner


Will burn and read CDs and DVDs. Will read Blu-ray disks. Will not write Blu-ray disks.


patric333 said:


> 3. Blu-ray writer & Lightscribe SuperMulti DVD burner


Will burn and read CDs, DVDs, and Blu-ray disks.

The drives increase in cost as they increase in features. What you select depends on what you need.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

DoubleHelix,
Thank you for your help !!


----------

